# Turkish Walnut



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a buddy.. he's bought several of my calls and we talk on the phone pretty regular.. well he spotted some wood and asked me to make him a set from it... I can't tell all the details of that set... haven't gotten the really off the hook part, to make the toneboard and mouth piece from... but the Turkish walnut really surprised me! I made his from some of the darker stuff,.. I didn't think the lighter stuff would be so nice... got to playing around in the shop, picked up a piece and turned a field grade call from it... Good gracious, I was shocked when I put it together.. really IMO some pretty stock. I've bee playing around and working on a CA satin finish, and used it on this one... The barrel is Buffalo horn, CA finish with high gloss on it.. (just makes it move easily when you use it).. well here it is... let me know if ya'll think it's a keeper!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a keeper Brad. Yet another beautiful call!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There all keepers from what I've seen, another great job.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I like that one too. The buffalo horn makes them all pop IMO.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm having another go at making one, Brad is cherry wood ok?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Post us a few pics Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I will don't worry. I hope to not balls it up this time!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Heck yeah cherry is killer... funny thing about cherry.. it's very light after cutting and as time/age passes it gets darker... Walnut is the opposite.. it gets lighter with age.. anyway to prematurely age cherry and make it's color pop try a little diluted lye, (like drain-o) I don't like using stain, but to make something show it's true colors, is pretty cool... (just my opinion) I don't like fake coloring, just a personal taste. Can't wait to see what you've come up with Matt!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well Brad you'll have to wait as its still to wet!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well Brad you'll have to wait as its still to wet!


 You're pretty persistent at everything you do Matt and successful so I know you'll overcome the challenge of making a call.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Rick but I'm not so sure on this one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From what i saw you had the call body done pretty well Matt it was the toneboard that was the problem.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I know, thanks Don.


----------

